
The Next Big Idea May Be Growing Far from Silicon Valley - crufo
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/next-big-idea-may-lurk-far-sand-hill-road/
======
GFischer
I certainly hope the next big ideas come from outside the Silicon Valley, but
financing to make them grow is still very concentrated there.

Almost every single entrepreneur I've met here in Uruguay and Argentina hopes
to go to SV to get financing.

I doubt the situation is different in Africa. There simply are no funding
options.

The article itself says _" challenged as we are for obtaining capital, for
access to capital, access to the same opportunities as other entrepreneurial
groups"_

~~~
vannevar
Most great ideas originate outside Silicon Valley, but the provincialism of
the venture community there means that a mediocre idea in Palo Alto is much
more likely to get funded than a really good idea anywhere else. Since only
the funded survive, the resulting survivor's bias makes Silicon Valley look
particularly innovative.

